# Pre-mixed water or Salt mix?



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

What do you guys think?

I'm planning to setup a 2 gallon pico shortly, for a tank of this size, is it better or get pre-mixed water or salt mix n mix my own water?

what are the costs of each considering the cheapest options of both... where is it cheapest to get pre-mixed water and where is it cheapest to get marine salt mixes?

thanks guyS!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

until you are planning to go bigger in the future, I would by RODI water and mix it with salt

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Like Sig said If your planing to go Bigger Invest now in a RO/DI, ANd mix your own.

If not Buy Pre made, But keep an eye on the parameters of the pre made.

Just a FYI Everyone Goes bigger.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Get a bag of salt. With or without RO you still have better salinity consistency than that b.s. ba's saltwater.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i have an RO system at home, just not a RO/DI...

would i be better using the RO water? or tap water is fine?


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

RO water is perfect for your use. Avoid tap water at all costs.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought I remember reading that RO doesn't remove chloramines, DI does? 
I'm using RO not DI but here in Burlington, they don't use chloramines. I believe Toronto does?


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

damn, i wish i could skip the dechlorination step..

on another note, i was at Big Al's today, they had Coralife Salt mixes for $15.99 for 50 gallon.

good price? petsmart was doing 15.99 for 25 gallon.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know about salt, but ALL coralife products I used are garbage

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

